# autoworld slot cars



## wrench234 (Nov 10, 2011)

newbie here i have 8 of the auto world 4 gears 1 aw tjet and 1 aw xtraction havent been real happy with most of these cars the tjet is the worst lots of gear noise inconsistant lap time using lap timer 2000 seem to have a lot of drag have taken apart lubed adjust cleaned better but not great the 4 gears i bought all 8 new at same time out of the 8 there is one good fast one but noisey have stripped gears, arm pinions hit body and so on have decided to focus on afx magnatractions 30 years old and run smooth and quite just wondering what you guys thought of the aw's thanks


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wrench234 said:


> newbie here i have 8 of the auto world 4 gears 1 aw tjet and 1 aw xtraction havent been real happy with most of these cars the tjet is the worst lots of gear noise inconsistant lap time using lap timer 2000 seem to have a lot of drag have taken apart lubed adjust cleaned better but not great the 4 gears i bought all 8 new at same time out of the 8 there is one good fast one but noisey have stripped gears, arm pinions hit body and so on have decided to focus on afx magnatractions 30 years old and run smooth and quite just wondering what you guys thought of the aw's thanks


had a 4gear just out of the box, chassis "Grenade" on lap 2.5 :freak:
was repairable, the chassis retainer clip wasn't attached correctly...
needless 2 say...NOT my favorite chassis.....

Bubba 123


----------

